# HDR Efex Pro or Photomatix Pro



## quinte (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking to build a Windows computer dedicated to photo and video processing.  I am going to upgrade to CS5 and am interested in delving into HDR.  Which software do you guys recommend?  Thanks


----------



## ann (Nov 15, 2011)

There are so many these days, and almost as many views on which is best.

PHotomatix is one of the most popular, why not download a few and test them out to see which suits your style.

Each will produce a different look. So don't be surprised.

I have been testing Photoengine these days and I believe it is on sale until the 22nd.


----------



## nos33 (Nov 15, 2011)

isn't CS6 supposed to come out soon?  I would wait for that if you can


----------



## CCericola (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the HDR Efex Pro. I found a lot of comparisons online and they are about par with each other. So it really comes down to the interface. I eventually went with HDR Efex because I already had Color Efex and I was familiar with their interface. I think they both have demos for you to try. 

Definitely upgrade to CS5 or 5.5. Adobe has changed its upgrade policy to 1 version below. So when CS6 comes out next year you can only upgrade from 5 or 5.5 
If you have a CS4 or lower you will have to buy the full version. You can also do a subscription if that works better for you.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are the results from the last time this question was asked:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/235190-what-software-do-you-use-hdr.html


----------



## Stiga (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want a natural look, choose the nik product. 

If you want a slight glow or painterly effect, choose Photomatix.

Try them, both offer a free trial.

Martin


----------



## quinte (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks all.  Will probably wait for CS6, but will probably go ahead with computer build.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 20, 2011)

FYI you have to have CS5 or 5.5 to qualify for an upgrade to CS6. otherwise you have to buy the full version.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 20, 2011)

I think photoshop is horrible for HDR, the next set of exposures I get for HDR I'm going to buy photomatrix.  There would have to be night and day difference for photoshop to catch up to photomatrix I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 21, 2011)

photomatix for sure.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 23, 2011)

I like photomatix. but for video editing you might consider going mac so you can use final cut pro.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 23, 2011)

Photomatix is what I use.  I can't compare it to anything else, but their UI has improved drastically with version 4.  And I have had a pleasant, no-hassle experience with their customer support.


----------



## janok (Nov 24, 2011)

I have good experience with Photomatix. In addition I use Topaz Adjust.


----------

